
Four Ballads of USS Thresher (2013) - brudgers
http://www.oldsaltblog.com/2013/04/four-ballads-of-the-uss-thresher/
======
rectang
I thought this Phil Ochs lyric was moving and thought-provoking:

    
    
      She’ll always run silent
      And she’ll always run deep
      Though the ocean has no pity
      Though waves will never weep
    

... but then I saw that at the end he goes for the unsubtle political club
like Seeger:

    
    
      Oh can't you see the wrong?
      She was a death ship all along
      Died before she had a chance to kill
      And she'll never run silent
      And she'll never run deep
      For the ocean had no pity
      And the waves they never weep
      They'll never weep
    

Regardless of whether I share the sentiment, I don't like being told what to
think.

------
mwattsun
When we did our diving tests on the USS G.W. Carver, I didn't know about the
Thresher. I might have been a lot more worried when we dove to test depth and
blew our tanks to surface like a cork. What a ride!

~~~
headbansown
Holy heck, Gold Crew patrols 57-65 here. Small world, indeed.

------
jacquesm
In the same spirit, and in my opinion _much_ more powerful:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw)

The way that storm builds up in the music is incredible.

